# i want 7meter long DVI-HDMI cable..!!



## kool (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys, i've LG LCD 22" TV which have HDMI port but no USB, so it is placed in Dining Hall, and my PC is placed near to dining hall, my PC NVIDIA grafix card with DVI port, so recently i bought a DVI-HDMI cable, its working fine but cable is just 1 m long. 
So how can i make at least 5-7meter long DVI-HDMI cable??? What would be its cost?


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

ebay india.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 30, 2011)

The ones from good brands cost around Rs.400-600 per metre.
Cheaper ones should be Rs.200/mtr or so.

There is just* no difference between them*. So get the cheapest ones possible.


----------



## kool (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarath said:


> The ones from good brands cost around Rs.400-600 per meter.
> Cheaper ones should be Rs.200/mtr or so.
> 
> There is just* no difference between them*. So get the cheapest ones possible.



would there any affect if i use 2-3 cables by  using extension


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

kool said:


> So how can i make at least 5-7meter long DVI-HDMI cable??? What would be its cost?



that wud be too costly...considering 200per meter..how much is ur budget?


----------



## kool (Aug 10, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> that wud be too costly...considering 200per meter..how much is ur budget?



Rs.1000 -Rs.1500


----------

